
Pure CSS collapsible tree menu - ahrjay
http://www.thecssninja.com/css/css-tree-menu
======
msluyter
Sorry to nitpick grammar, but this sort of stood out:

"Not contempt with any of those solutions I investigated doing it with pure
CSS..."

(contempt -> content)

~~~
ahrjay
Ah thanks for that, it slipped by my proof reading.

------
DanielBMarkham
This is good enough to make me consider using it even with the browser
compatibility issues involved

~~~
smitjel
I don't know...IE9 isn't close to being released is it?

~~~
powrtoch
It's about to enter public beta... release is probably at least a year out.

------
rgrove
Very nice. But--pardon my pedantry--there seems to be some HTML in this "pure
CSS" tree menu.

~~~
chc
Nothing about the HTML specifies this kind of menu styling.

